# Road Trip



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

One week and counting! Getting all packed up for our road trip from Washington to Colorado. Should have some info for all of you about lonngggg road trips upon our return. Hopefully, it won't be DON'T DO IT







Will be going to Mt. Rushmore area and Yellowstone on the way home. Got a list of all the rest stops off the Good Sam site for stops during the day. Plan to do about 450 miles a day to get there and a little less each day on the return. Hope DH can handle all the driving







Any last words of advise are appreciated.
H.


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

Roloaddict said:


> One week and counting! Getting all packed up for our road trip from Washington to Colorado.


Where in CO are you headed? Enjoy the trip!


----------



## JBall (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow! That seems like a nice trip. I am going to be doing 1 long trip a year so I'm interested in how things go for you. What Outback do you have and what are you towing it with?

Have Fun!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Roloaddict said:


> Hope DH can handle all the driving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My advice is don't let the DH do all the driving. Learn how and get comfortable with it. That's my goal for my DW this summer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a good and safe trip and have FUN!!
Trying to talk wife into going out west sometime








Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> My advice is don't let the DH do all the driving. Learn how and get comfortable with it. That's my goal for my DW this summer.


It's hard for me to sit in the passenger seat when we are not towing.......I can only imagine what kind of passenger I would be if she was towing the Outback.









Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We did 3600 miles on our trip in May. No need to plan for frequent stops, the gas mileage will take care of that! The most miles we've done in a day is around 575. That makes for a long day, but not exhausting. We both drive which makes it better. The only things I don't do is back up and negotiate the Outback around gas stations. I turn the wheel over to DH for those situations. Have a great time! action


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments.

dak - family wedding in Littleton. Staying at Chatfield and then Boyd Lake.

JBall - 2005 21rs and Toyota Tundra double cab.

Hatcityhosehauler - ditto for my DH. Things will be a lot less stressful if DH gets to drive









summergames84 - with 2 kids we stop every 2 hours just to let them run around and prevent the "are we there yet"s. Ah, who am I kidding, I'm the one that needs to move around so I have some blood in my brain and can remind DH of where to go









H.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Rolo,

Please scope out the best sites at Boyd. We have not been there yet, and I know the layout is a sea of trailers on pavement / asphalt, but if there is a nice area near the water, please let me know.

Randy


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

We're back! 3418 miles, $907 in gas and only one small incident that will explain the reason my DH is calling our Outback "pegleg"







He will have to share that one with you.

Had a lot of fun and will be posting in the Campground section about the 7 campgrounds we stayed at while traveling through Oregon, Idaho, Utah, Wyoming, Colorado, South Dakota, Montana and Washington. CastleRock - will get that info about Boyd to you soon.

Wouldn't want to discourage anyone from a long road trip, but would suggest that you not plan to drive multiple days in a row. We did three straight days of driving to get to Colorado (just stopping at night) and then every other day on the way home. That was just too much. We could have stayed in South Dakota 4-5 days. Lots of fun family things to do there.

Allow for the unexpected. Take some tools along to make some minor repairs. Plan on someone getting sick and not wanting to sit in a moving car all day. Heat and altitude do have an effect on some of us.

Outback held up very well. DH will be doing an inspection to see what effect the distance had on it. Do have a crack in the propane cover.

We all enjoyed seeing Yellowstone and Mt. Rushmore. The concensus from our family was not to take a long road trip again. We will probably do most of our camping in the beautiful Pacific Northwest where we can do less driving and more relaxing.

Happy Camping.
H.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you stop in Coeur d Alene last weekend? I saw an Outback pulling onto I-90 headed East but did not manage to see what model. We see very few around here but they are becoming more common.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

We were at the Coeur d'Alene KOA on Saturday the 9th and pulled out about 7:30 on Sunday going west. (Will post my comments on the KOA in the campground section







) DH said he saw an Outback going east on I-90 too (we waved








) We only saw three other Outbacks during the entire trip. Two in Wyoming that were not registered Outbackers and one in Montana (from Iowa) we never found at their trailer.
H.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK Rollo...

You can't just throw out a teaser like that and then just leave us hanging!

Pegleg?

Come on, give it up now...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

